# mk2->mk4 caliper upgrade questions



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

so ive been trying to put the mk4 caliper upgrade kit together and i have the calipers off my 00 jetta vr and the ECS Tuning brake hose adapter kit. i have an 86 golf gti with rear disc already...

i had everything mounted as it should and the ebrake cable is no issue...my issue is the length of the adapter hose, its to short. the brake line goes under the trailing arm where it meets the hose and comes up to the caliper, while the mk4 caliper goes along the trailing arm to the top of the caliper.

the only way i can see it working is if i redo the brake line to the top of the caliper or if i flip the caliper upside down it will all hook up but then the bleeder would be on the bottom...obv not going to work

any help would be great im gonna take some pictures tmrw if i have any more trouble with it


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

to the top


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Move the parking brake cables to the bottom and the brake lines to the top.

VW moved the brake lines to top for a reason (the best one I can think of is protecting the brake lines from being snagged by something on the road).

Upsidedown calipers is retarded.


----------

